# Need 4" Stove pipe



## PLewy (Mar 29, 2004)

does anybody know where I can buy 4" stove pipe for a army issue woodburner?

Any info would be appreciated


----------



## crazyredneck (Oct 9, 2008)

are you looking for the Pipe that is double walled? If so you can get it at Home depot


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

PLewy said:


> does anybody know where I can buy 4" stove pipe for a army issue woodburner?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated


I would highly recommend getting what's referred to as B-vent. That's the double walled vent pipe spoke of in the previous post. Do a search for sheet metal and/or duct suppliers in your area and mention your need.


----------



## PLewy (Mar 29, 2004)

I need single wall in 4". It fits on a Military issue wood stove for our tent. I dont think the double wall will fit. I think I might be able to get some a Genral Jims, but I would like to purchase some local so I can get it set up and make sure it works.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Your best bet is to go to a retailer that sells corn burners and wood stoves. The crap you get at HD isn't going to be good enough. The cheapest stuff is going to be thin gauge black pipe. Stay away from galvanized pipe. I believe the corn and pellet stoves have about a 4" outlet for them, but don't quote me.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

[LEFT said:


> *PLewy*[/LEFT];2339747]I need single wall in 4". It fits on a Military issue wood stove for our tent. I *dont*​ think the double wall will fit. I think I might be able to get some a *Genral*​ *Jims*​, but I would like to purchase some local so I can get it set up and make sure it works.


4"galvanized dryer /hot water heater vent pipe,,is what we used in Korea we got it from base supply,,,I am sure any hardware store should have it ,,,just make sure you run it up a couple feet outside the tent to pull a draft,,,


----------



## PLewy (Mar 29, 2004)

No kidding Roger23!! 4" galvanized will take the heat going up the Chimney. I was thinking I should use at least black stove pipe. If its safe I'll use it. We will only be using it for about 8 days.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

the black stuff is probably better,I have seen it in 4",5" ,6" ,,I went from the jungles in Vietnam to Korea in December we had to live in wood frame tents for 2 months,, we had a wood burner and a diesel fuel burner,, the stack on the diesel fuel one would glow when we cranked it all the way up,,our tents leaked so bad we were not worried about carbon monoxide,,I kept warm with a electric blanket,,,,I guess those were the good old days,,

I would think any stove or fire place shop would have the black stuff


----------



## trappintees (Jul 12, 2005)

we use 5" galvanized on our tent stove. Get a good, hot fire going with the stove pipe on it, OUTSIDE your tent first to burn the galvanize off. I am assuming your using this in a tent?


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

4 inch double wall from home dept...Use it on my double barrel wood stove in my 16X32 gp army tent...general jim doesn't sell it (well at least when I was there) they had pipe..but it came with the stoves only....I have burned 6 fires in our tent so far with the home dept stuff...no issues...and we were burning them HOT!!!! to burn the paint off the barrels

Joe


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Tractor Supply should have 4" single wall.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

yup, tractor supply. and a thimble for passthrew in the roof


----------

